
Why I’m selling WeddingLovely, my 8yr old company (with $62,000 revenue in 2017) - limedaring
https://medium.com/@limedaring/why-im-selling-weddinglovely-my-eight-year-old-company-with-62-000-revenue-in-2017-69fb56c8929f
======
limedaring
Hey HN,

Way back in the day when I first working on what'll become WL, I wrote about
my experiences learning to code and posted it here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2227770](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2227770)

It's been a fun, rocky, educational, stressful, and amazing few years, and I
feel like it's time to pass it on to someone new.

I wrote this post with ALL the details (which are fun to read on their own,
even if you're not interested in a weddings-based business). I hope you find
it interesting!

------
mijustin
_" Having someone passionate at the helm has transformed the business and a
huge sign to me that I needed to find a buyer for the business to replace my
role as CEO."_

"Passion" has been getting a bad rep (maybe because of "follow your passion"
trope), but when you're running a business, it really helps to be passion
about the topic, or the customers.

Lack of passion is a great reason to sell a business: if there's someone else
out there that loves the wedding industry, it's clear this would be a good fit
for them. Being excited about the product especially helps when you're
promoting and marketing it.

~~~
limedaring
Right? I talked a bit in IndieHackers about this
([https://www.indiehackers.com/interview/failing-to-find-a-
dev...](https://www.indiehackers.com/interview/failing-to-find-a-developer-
and-building-the-product-myself-5029985845)) — 2017 was our best year ever
because I hired someone to manage the business (she's a part of the current
team). Having someone make decisions who is excited and enthusiastic has been
a _major_ part in WL's current growth. I should have hired her way earlier.

